# Clone External Harddrive?



## GLM441 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think my external HD my be going bad, (Stutter, Reboots). Before it goes, can I clone the current HD, and all the programs recorded, to a new one for use on the same receiver?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167440


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You can follow these steps, just disregard the opening of the receiver, replacing the internal hard drive, etc. and instead just use the external hard drive(s) and follow the steps:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167440


----------



## nickb01 (Mar 29, 2008)

I wannt to clone my external sata drives as well to one sata drive that will be internall installed. my external sata encloser has 2 1Tb drives. My new internal drive is 2Tb. Can this be done?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

why clone corrupted data?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He should read that valuable thread about copy one DVR disk to new one - all tips there: how to repair corrupted FS ?, how to properly stop DVR before removing the HDD ?, etc.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

nickb01 said:


> I wannt to clone my external sata drives as well to one sata drive that will be internall installed. my external sata encloser has 2 1Tb drives. My new internal drive is 2Tb. Can this be done?


The trick is to clone the "external drive enclosure" as a single drive to the new 2TB drive. Since the external drives should look like a single drive to the DVR, just make sure it looks like a single drive to the cloning PC.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> why clone corrupted data?


If the drive is hardware corrupted, there might be enough good data to save some of the recordings in a cloning. The when the new drive is attached to the DVR again, be sure to run the filesystem diagnostics to rebuild the structures correctly.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## nickb01 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Tom your response was what I was looking for


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

nickb01 said:


> I wannt to clone my external sata drives as well to one sata drive that will be internall installed. my external sata encloser has 2 1Tb drives. My new internal drive is 2Tb. Can this be done?


Just be sure that your receiver is owned and not leased before you open it up to install the new drive. Most receivers acquired over the last three years are leased. You can contact the Access Card Team at DirecTV to confirm if your receiver is owned or leased.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Just be sure that your receiver is owned and not leased before you open it up to install the new drive. Most receivers acquired over the last three years are leased. You can contact the Access Card Team at DirecTV to confirm if your receiver is owned or leased.
> 
> - Merg


Why each simple technical thread about copy/expand/replace internal hard drive converted with maniacal persistent into banging arguments of leased vs owned DVR ?
Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to countless posts about that instead of repeating again and again same point? 
Unbelievable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Why each simple technical thread about copy/expand/replace internal hard drive converted with maniacal persistent into banging arguments of leased vs owned DVR ?
> Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to countless posts about that instead of repeating again and again same point?
> Unbelievable.


I don't see any "argument" as you called it - just another poster correctly pointing out the difference in policy towards leased vs. owned.

While many here may know the difference, the general public of DirecTV users out there hardly understands that opening up a leased box exposes a customer to additional feeds/costs whenever they turn in the equipment later.

That's doing the readers, especially the newer ones, a service.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I don't see any "argument" as you called it - just another poster correctly pointing out the difference in policy towards leased vs. owned.
> 
> While many here may know the difference, the general public of DirecTV users out there hardly understands that opening up a leased box exposes a customer to additional feeds/costs whenever they turn in the equipment later.
> 
> That's doing the readers, especially the newer ones, a service.


Thank you. It was just a reminder and nothing more. The poster is a new member/poster and I wanted to be sure they knew about the issue with modifying a receiver.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Thank you. It was just a reminder and nothing more. The poster is a new member/poster and I wanted to be sure they knew about the issue with modifying a receiver.
> 
> - Merg


No good deed goes unpunished. 

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Why each simple technical thread about copy/expand/replace internal hard drive converted with maniacal persistent into banging arguments of leased vs owned DVR ?
> Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to countless posts about that instead of repeating again and again same point?
> Unbelievable.


DBSTalk.com does *not* recommend tampering with leased receivers. It is never a bad idea to remind people that doing so violates terms of service with DIRECTV and anyone that does so needs to be aware of the risks.


----------



## nickb01 (Mar 29, 2008)

As long as directv is the only provider of nfl tv, I will be a subscriber for life. After my death let them try to collect.lol


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

At this point there are 9 posts about the original issue and 6 posts about tampering with your leased DVR. (And 1 I have no clue why it's here.)

At what point does it go from a "friendly reminder" to thread hijacking?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Throckmorton said:


> At this point there are 9 posts about the original issue and 6 posts about tampering with your leased DVR. (And 1 I have no clue why it's here.)
> 
> At what point does it go from a "friendly reminder" to thread hijacking?


True. I never meant to have the thread hijacked by my friendly reminder. So with that in mind...

:backtotop

- Merg


----------



## GLM441 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks to the help from the provided post, I was able to copy my dying HD with a Antec/WD Green setup with all content intact, thanks.

P.S, I used USB as apposed to SATA connection with no problems, 500GB only took 7 1/2 hours.....HA HA


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

GLM441 said:


> Thanks to the help from the provided post, I was able to copy my dying HD with a Antec/WD Green setup with all content intact, thanks.
> 
> P.S, I used USB as apposed to ESATA connection with no problems, 500GB only took 7 1/2 hours.....HA HA


Can you give details an how you did it that way?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2268084&postcount=3

Its linked in post 3 above....very easy process.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2268084&postcount=3
> 
> Its linked in post 3 above....very easy process.


I wanted the details on how he did it via usb.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

captainjrl said:


> I wanted the details on how he did it via usb.


The process is EXACTLY the same, its just a different connection between the HD and the PC, doesnt matter whether its USB, SATA, or you could even use a firewire connection if you had it, doesnt matter one bit....if you have a buddy that is handy with pc's and Linux, it will be a breeze.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Why each simple technical thread about copy/expand/replace internal hard drive converted with maniacal persistent into banging arguments of leased vs owned DVR ?
> Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to countless posts about that instead of repeating again and again same point?
> Unbelievable.


Not to mention, the OP *CLEARLY* stated was talking about an *EXTERNAL* drive, so he won't be opening up any DVR box, leased or otherwise, but I agree, some people need to check themselves and stop trying to turn every technical disk replacement thread into a discussion about opening up a leased box.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Not to mention, the OP *CLEARLY* stated was talking about an *EXTERNAL* drive, so he won't be opening up any DVR box, leased or otherwise, but I agree, some people need to check themselves and stop trying to turn every technical disk replacement thread into a discussion about opening up a leased box.


His reply was to the below post... Not the OP.



nickb01 said:


> I wannt to clone my external sata drives as well to one sata drive that will be *internall installed*. my external sata encloser has 2 1Tb drives. My new internal drive is 2Tb. Can this be done?


And as Doug said, doesn't hurt to have a friendly reminder.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Not to mention, the OP *CLEARLY* stated was talking about an *EXTERNAL* drive, so he won't be opening up any DVR box, leased or otherwise, but I agree, some people need to check themselves and stop trying to turn every technical disk replacement thread into a discussion about opening up a leased box.


Beyond that, there is already a perfectly good technical disk replacement thread, yet a new one gets started at least weekly....its even stickied is it not?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> He should read that valuable thread about copy one DVR disk to new one - all tips there: how to repair corrupted FS ?, how to properly stop DVR before removing the HDD ?, etc.





P Smith said:


> Why each simple technical thread about copy/expand/replace internal hard drive converted with maniacal persistent into banging arguments of leased vs owned DVR ?
> Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to countless posts about that instead of repeating again and again same point?
> Unbelievable.


Wouldn't it have been easy to provide URL to the valuable thread you mention? 

We'll allow or post one Terms of Service reminder in each new "how do I copy" thread. So you can ignore it in the future. Each time you or Cartrivision reply to the reminder, the thread turns into another discussion about "why remind people..." We remind people because it is the right thing to do.

If the one post forgets to include the link to the terms of service discussion, feel free to add that. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Beyond that, there is already a perfectly good technical disk replacement thread, yet a new one gets started at least weekly....its even stickied is it not?


A very important axiom of forum life: There will be duplicate threads. 

This one took an interesting turn before we could redirect, so we left it open for that sidebar.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I've deleted several sidebar posts that are not helpful to the original questions. If you aren't helping with the questions, please just move on. There is nothing else to post about in this thread.

Thank you for understanding,
Tom


----------

